# Inpatient Rehab Admission and Visits



## beev (Oct 15, 2008)

I could really use some help on this one.  Our local hospital has an inpatient rehab unit where our patients are transferred to after their total joint replacements.  The hospital had a medical doctor on staff that once our surgeon discharged our patient from Inpatient Surgery that medical doctor on staff performed the H&P (new admission to IP rehab) and then saw that patient again within 24 hours and then 48 hours thereafter and charged.  The hospital is now telling our surgeons that they have to do this themselves and CAN charge a new H&P Admit and for every visit following and it's not part of the global surgical package since it's a new admission.  I say that's not true, they are being admitted to IP Rehab for status post total joint replacement and our doctors cannot charge as it would be part of global surgical care follow up.  Is my thinking correct?


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Oct 15, 2008)

I would think this is part of the global for your dr's... Still doesn't make sense as to why the resident physician on rehab wouldn't do this.


----------



## beev (Oct 15, 2008)

My thoughts exactly!  I told my MD's not to do it!


----------

